
Next Ubuntu release to be called Intrepid Ibex - auferstehung
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080220-next-ubuntu-release-to-be-called-intrepid-ibex.html
======
manvsmachine
This is why everyone refers to Ubuntu versions by just the first word.

------
kajecounterhack
Quote [Wikipedia]: An ibex, commonly called by its French name: bouquetin also
called steinbock in German[citation needed], is a type of wild mountain goat
with large recurved horns that are transversely ridged in front. Ibex are
found in Eurasia, North Africa, and East Africa. The name ibex comes from
Latin, borrowed from Iberian or Aquitanian, akin to Old Spanish bezerro
"bull", modern Spanish becerro "yearling". Ranging in height from 27 to 43
inches and weighing 200 to 270 pounds (90 to 120 kg), the ibex can live 20
years.

~~~
manvsmachine
I wonder if they picked it because it looks kind of like a gnu.

------
phaedrus
I had my heart set on Ignorant Iguana...

